# Shamwow Towels



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone ever used one to absord our wet babies after a bath. They are suppose to work wonders, and was going to try it, but thought I would ask anyone here.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I haven't tried it but I hope someone that has will respond..........that would be a good item to add to my grooming supplies!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

not sure if it is the same thing but i use the absorbent towels and bought it at walmart in pet section and they work great


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

NOOOOOO!!! Don't waste your money. Seriously. This is the very first as-seen-on-tv item I have ever bought, and it SUCKS!!! Sorry, there's just no other way to put it. Buy some shammies at Walmart or something if you feel the need to, but DON'T by Sham-wow. Its a sham, not a wow. I got some, and tried to use them to clean up a spill on the coffee table and it just Pushed the liquid around!! A terry cloth towel works way better than that. I was so mad, but couldn't take them back because I lost the receipt. 

If you don't believe me, our local news station tested them: http://www.kwch.com/Global/story.asp?S=9291238

It didn't pass the very tests that they show on the TV commercial!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (domino_angel @ Dec 1 2008, 10:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680561


> NOOOOOO!!! Don't waste your money. Seriously. This is the very first as-seen-on-tv item I have ever bought, and it SUCKS!!! Sorry, there's just no other way to put it. Buy some shammies at Walmart or something if you feel the need to, but DON'T by Sham-wow. Its a sham, not a wow. I got some, and tried to use them to clean up a spill on the coffee table and it just Pushed the liquid around!! A terry cloth towel works way better than that. I was so mad, but couldn't take them back because I lost the receipt.
> 
> If you don't believe me, our local news station tested them: http://www.kwch.com/Global/story.asp?S=9291238
> 
> It didn't pass the very tests that they show on the TV commercial![/B]


Those were good examples, and I am glad I know this.........thanks!


----------



## serenade84 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow. At the fair they had a Sham- Wow booth and there was a guy doing all the demos in front of everyone. He did all the things the commercials did right in front of me. No tricks. Wish I would have bought one to let you know if it works at home. I wonder if the guy had a "special" sham for the demo...


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE (domino_angel @ Dec 1 2008, 10:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680561


> NOOOOOO!!! Don't waste your money. Seriously. This is the very first as-seen-on-tv item I have ever bought, and it SUCKS!!! Sorry, there's just no other way to put it. Buy some shammies at Walmart or something if you feel the need to, but DON'T by Sham-wow. Its a sham, not a wow. I got some, and tried to use them to clean up a spill on the coffee table and it just Pushed the liquid around!! A terry cloth towel works way better than that. I was so mad, but couldn't take them back because I lost the receipt.
> 
> If you don't believe me, our local news station tested them: http://www.kwch.com/Global/story.asp?S=9291238
> 
> It didn't pass the very tests that they show on the TV commercial![/B]



Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are worthless... it's just a sham.. not a shamwow


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Gee, I'm surprised by the negative posts. We just got some. My husband liked them for use on the cars. I've used them after Dixie's bath twice now and liked them both times. I use the smaller, blue, thinner ones each day when I wash off her face and it dries her face well. Hmm. Maybe we're easy to please, I don't know.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 1 2008, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680975


> Gee, I'm surprised by the negative posts. We just got some. My husband liked them for use on the cars. I've used them after Dixie's bath twice now and liked them both times. I use the smaller, blue, thinner ones each day when I wash off her face and it dries her face well. Hmm. Maybe we're easy to please, I don't know.[/B]


You must just be easy to please! :biggrin: 

I couldn't believe how bad they actually were. I am still mad about them. Granted, they are better than cheap paper towels f you have a big mess like I did, but they certainly are NOT as good as a plain terry cloth bar towel. Sure, they might not leave lint, but I am more concerned with them actually picking up/drying the moisture I was trying to remove. It was sickening how the sham"wow" just spread the liquid around all over the place and made an even bigger mess. I ended up just using a terry towel. 

I might try using the shams for something else sometime, but I haven't been able to think of anything I actually want to use them for. Cleaning? Nope, they don't remove enough liquid, everything would still be wet. Dry the car? Maybe, if I actually bothered to dry it, which I don't, besides the fact I don't think it would do a good job. OH, I know, I can maybe use them as dust rags. Thats about it. 

Sorry for the long post, but I am so mad about them I ended up venting a little.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i can't get past the guy in the commercial using a headset for no apparent reason.


sometimes i completely miss the point, too. :OMG!:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (domino_angel @ Dec 1 2008, 11:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680561


> NOOOOOO!!! Don't waste your money. Seriously. This is the very first as-seen-on-tv item I have ever bought, and it SUCKS!!! Sorry, there's just no other way to put it. Buy some shammies at Walmart or something if you feel the need to, but DON'T by Sham-wow. Its a sham, not a wow. I got some, and tried to use them to clean up a spill on the coffee table and it just Pushed the liquid around!! A terry cloth towel works way better than that. I was so mad, but couldn't take them back because I lost the receipt.
> 
> If you don't believe me, our local news station tested them: http://www.kwch.com/Global/story.asp?S=9291238
> 
> It didn't pass the very tests that they show on the TV commercial![/B]


No I believe you, thanks :biggrin: I was going to get one and today.. So you saved me a buck=)


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

My DH picked up one of those somewhere(forgot where). They are pretty useless. You can't really wipe with them, you have to lay it on top of the liquid so it will absorb, but it still doesn't work well at all. I've seen those demos, they sure make it look good. They're just a waste of money.I never tried them on a wet dog though.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I think that's what my daughter bought for me at the flea market last summer - she was estatic about it!!

When I gave the kids a bath though, there was no way I could have dried them with it. It was a giant piece of very thick chamois. It wouldn't bend around them, much less comfort them. Maybe if I ran it through the washer and dryer first. Geez, now I don't even know what I did with it.. :blush:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Dec 2 2008, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681743


> i can't get past the guy in the commercial using a headset for no apparent reason.
> 
> 
> sometimes i completely miss the point, too. :OMG!:[/B]


ROFLMAO, no kidding and I love comment he makes, "You following me camera guy?" WTH? :blink:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 3 2008, 12:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682048


> I think that's what my daughter bought for me at the flea market last summer - she was estatic about it!!
> 
> When I gave the kids a bath though, there was no way I could have dried them with it. It was a giant piece of very thick chamois. It wouldn't bend around them, much less comfort them. Maybe if I ran it through the washer and dryer first. Geez, now I don't even know what I did with it.. :blush:[/B]


I'm just getting back to this. I did wash them first before using them. You have to air dry them so no dryer. They are soft after washing and absorb fine as far as I'm concerned. That comment the guy makes on the commercial about "are you you following me camera guy" is very rude and annoying isn't it!


----------



## tiffany'smom (Apr 5, 2008)

My hubby didn't even like them for the car....I think he may have thrown them out.
I know they didn't work like the guy on Tv showed....


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (domino_angel @ Dec 1 2008, 10:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680561


> NOOOOOO!!! Don't waste your money. Seriously. This is the very first as-seen-on-tv item I have ever bought, and it SUCKS!!! Sorry, there's just no other way to put it. Buy some shammies at Walmart or something if you feel the need to, but DON'T by Sham-wow. Its a sham, not a wow. I got some, and tried to use them to clean up a spill on the coffee table and it just Pushed the liquid around!! A terry cloth towel works way better than that. I was so mad, but couldn't take them back because I lost the receipt.
> 
> If you don't believe me, our local news station tested them: http://www.kwch.com/Global/story.asp?S=9291238
> 
> It didn't pass the very tests that they show on the TV commercial![/B]


This is funny. My husband just bought 3 or 4 of the shamwows for Christmas. We've all been making fun of them, saying things like "wow" it's 
sham "wow" whenever we've used them to wipe something up. I think my husband and son have used them to dry his motorcycle, but we haven't 
gone out of our way to see what else they are useful for. They've been good comedy relief around here though. My husband won't tell me 
where he bought them. (I think he's a little embarrassed).


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

I don't know about Sham-Wow, but I use these from Drs. Foster and Smith and really like them:

Absorbant Towwels for Grooming

Hope this helps, they do work :biggrin:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My hubby picked a bundle of them up at some flea market or car show he attended. I never tried them on the pooches but I did use them for a BIG! spill /leak we had in the basement from the water softener. I did find they worked much better when wetted first and have to say they did a pretty good job of picking up all the water.( more quickly than using terry towels or wasting paper ones) but of course that was on concrete floor. 
For spills on counters or rugs etc I think the quicker you 'attack' it the better and if you have to go grab the Shamwow then go wet it, wring it our etc.. the spill would have penetrated or spread further. I found when used dry they take forever to absorb. 

I don't like them well enough to endorse them that's for sure.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

My dh picked them up at a car show this summer and I actually like them. Harry takes diuretics and he frequently has accidents on the carpeting. The sham-wows absorb better than paper towels, but they have to be wet to absorb the most. I have no problem rinsing them out before I use them. I do think, though, that any other chamois would do the same thing.... and I find the guy in the commercial really annoying, too!

Debbie


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

and Annoying Headset Guy is BACK with a new commercial for some slicer'n'dicer chopper thing. i'm not sure who's more annoying, the guy who wears a headset for no apparent reason, or the guy who's always yelling at me (the orange glo guy...billy something? maybe?). 

i want both of them OFF of my television. like NOW. 

LOL


----------

